# Fuel filter on 2004 2.5



## upsidedown (Dec 26, 2005)

Can someone please tell me where the fuel filter is located on a 2004 Altima 2.5? I already checked under the hood, inside the frame rail, and back under the tank and can't find it. Please help.
upsidedown


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

upsidedown said:


> Can someone please tell me where the fuel filter is located on a 2004 Altima 2.5? I already checked under the hood, inside the frame rail, and back under the tank and can't find it. Please help.
> upsidedown


The fuel filter is part of the fuel pump assembly...inside of the gas tank.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 26, 2005)

metro273 said:


> The fuel filter is part of the fuel pump assembly...inside of the gas tank.


You mean the tank has to be dropped so the pump assy can be removed in order to get to the filter? Man, that sounds like a lot of work just for a filter! I bought one at the parts store and it looked like a regular in-line filter, I thought it might be hidden somewhere near the tank (outside).


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

upsidedown said:


> You mean the tank has to be dropped so the pump assy can be removed in order to get to the filter? Man, that sounds like a lot of work just for a filter! I bought one at the parts store and it looked like a regular in-line filter, I thought it might be hidden somewhere near the tank (outside).


Im not quite sure, but if im not mistaken it should be outside the only filter that should be inside the gas tank its a mesh filter to precent the led in the fuel go through your gas lines into your motor. i can look and check for you if you need me too.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 26, 2005)

KraZThug said:


> Im not quite sure, but if im not mistaken it should be outside the only filter that should be inside the gas tank its a mesh filter to precent the led in the fuel go through your gas lines into your motor. i can look and check for you if you need me too.


Yeah, KraZThug...I'd appreciate it if you can find out for sure or if you can tell me where I can find the info, I'll look myself.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

I tried looking under my car, since its not jaked up i can't see a damn thing. I search on Yahoo/MSN/GOOGLE and everyone seem to be asking the same questions and YET NOT A AQURATE ANSWER. My cousin in Miami is a certified mechanic and he owns a software called AllData i can defenitly be able to tell you exactly where its at and maybe even with a picture/diagram.

-Joel


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 26, 2005)

KraZThug said:


> I tried looking under my car, since its not jaked up i can't see a damn thing. I search on Yahoo/MSN/GOOGLE and everyone seem to be asking the same questions and YET NOT A AQURATE ANSWER. My cousin in Miami is a certified mechanic and he owns a software called AllData i can defenitly be able to tell you exactly where its at and maybe even with a picture/diagram.
> 
> -Joel


OK dude, that will be great!! If it is in the tank after all, I wonder if there's an easier way to change it than to drop the tank.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

I read a couple of forums/threads and a few of them said that you can change your fuel pump by the trunk. There its a plastic cover under the mat in the trunk (i think i've seen it) so if its in the gas tank with the fuel pump or w.e you might be able to get it through your trunk.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

upsidedown said:


> OK dude, that will be great!! If it is in the tank after all, I wonder if there's an easier way to change it than to drop the tank.


There is a very easy way to do it. Remove the rear seat bottom and like magic, there is the cover to the fuel pump assembly. If you remove the f.p. assembly, don't forget to replace the large o-ring that goes in between the pump and tank... :thumbup:


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 26, 2005)

metro273 said:


> There is a very easy way to do it. Remove the rear seat bottom and like magic, there is the cover to the fuel pump assembly. If you remove the f.p. assembly, don't forget to replace the large o-ring that goes in between the pump and tank... :thumbup:


Thanks metro. I pulled the rear seat which was easy once i found the 2 pull rings which were under each end of the seat, and lo and behold, there was the fuel pump cover! I called the local Nissan dealer and one of the technicians there told me that the filter is made of wire or nylon mesh and is not replaceable. He said the best thing to do if it gets clogged is to let them back flush it. Well, I'm just used to Detroit Iron and thought there was a paper cartridge somewhere. How can a mesh filter keep the injectors clean, I wonder? My 96 Chev P/U needs a filter change every 12,000 - 15,000 miles!


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

upsidedown said:


> Thanks metro. I pulled the rear seat which was easy once i found the 2 pull rings which were under each end of the seat, and lo and behold, there was the fuel pump cover! I called the local Nissan dealer and one of the technicians there told me that the filter is made of wire or nylon mesh and is not replaceable. He said the best thing to do if it gets clogged is to let them back flush it. Well, I'm just used to Detroit Iron and thought there was a paper cartridge somewhere. How can a mesh filter keep the injectors clean, I wonder? My 96 Chev P/U needs a filter change every 12,000 - 15,000 miles!



Yeah, my talon has it under the rear seat too, although i heard from someone that his nissan had it in the trunk, oh well i was close, anyways EVERY SINGLE fuel pump uses a mesh filter on it, but there should be a regular filter somw where.. Also, that mesh filter on the pump is replacable, I used to sell it when i worked for Advance.


----------



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

I have seen alot of confused jeep owners over the years. Jeeps dont have filters either, their fuel pumps fail between 100 and 150K and thats when the filter gets changed.


----------

